# komm mit dem kochen nicht weiter!



## hansknall (27. August 2008)

hallo freunde,

also hab folgendes problem, bin jetzt bei kochkunst bei 225 gelandet und kann derzeit nicht mehr weiterskillen, 
wie kann ich von 225 auf 300 erlernen? war jetzt in sw und if beim lehrer, und bei beiden kann ich nix mehr lernen und keiner von 
den beiden sagt mir auch wo ich hin muss, hoffe es kann mir einer helfen ....

gruss

hans


----------



## NaturalDesaster (27. August 2008)

hmm glaube tanaris oder so war das. bin mir gerade nicht sicher - da bekommste eine koch quest... oder wars bb ?


----------



## Morélia (27. August 2008)

_Um Expertenkochen zu lernen müsst ihr das Expertenkochbuch kaufen. Dieses Kochbuch könnt ihr bei Wulan in Schattenflucht in Desolace (Horde) oder bei Shandrina in der Silberwindzuflucht im Eschental für die Allianz finden.

Fachmännisches Kochen kann man durch eine Questreihe abschließen. Zamja in Orgrimmar (Horde) wird euch auf die Reise schicken oder auf der Seite der Allianz solltet ihr Daryl Riknussun in Eisenschmiede dazu befragen. Ihr benötigt Stufe 225 Kochenfähigkeit, um die Quests zu bekommen._

Quelle: www.wow-europe.de


----------



## Kiemgard (27. August 2008)

Schau mal hier. Hoffe es hilft weiter: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...91524&sid=3


----------



## Timdertaylor (27. August 2008)

moin 

1. falsches forum
2. in tanaris / gagetzan oder so,  gibt es ne quest um bis auf 300 zu kommen!


----------



## buffsplz (27. August 2008)

Tanaris, Gadgetztan, ist schon richtig. Eier sammeln (oder im AH kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und diverser anderer Kram. Die Q kannst Du ab lvl35 annehmen, könnte aber heavy werden weil die Mobs höher sind die du killen  musst.

BTW: SuFu ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystracon (27. August 2008)

Allianz --> http://www.wow.chibineko.de/wordpress/?p=77

Horde  --> http://www.think-strange.de/imbablog/guide...angeln-bis-300/

Am Besten lernt man Kochen in Kombination mit Angeln. ab 285 würde ich aber nach Silithus gehen. Für http://wow.buffed.de/?i=20452 

Und schau mal bei Buffed nach Rezepte --> Kochkunst hilft ungemein weiter ...


----------



## Magdalena25 (27. August 2008)

hansknall schrieb:


> hallo freunde,
> 
> also hab folgendes problem, bin jetzt bei kochkunst bei 225 gelandet und kann derzeit nicht mehr weiterskillen,
> wie kann ich von 225 auf 300 erlernen? war jetzt in sw und if beim lehrer, und bei beiden kann ich nix mehr lernen und keiner von
> ...





In Tanaris is nen typ der gibt die q nimm mal 20 paar alterackäse mit^^ musst dann halt dort noch paar sachen brauchen aber die bekommst alle in tanaris bei den mops dort^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

